
What is the ideal age to retire? Never, according to a neuroscientist - wslh
https://ideas.ted.com/what-is-the-ideal-age-to-retire-never-according-to-a-neuroscientist/
======
GreenJelloShot
Completely misleading title. Retiring has nothing to do with it.

The _real_ point of the article is this:

"Too much time spent with no purpose is associated with unhappiness."

